# Stay away from Famous-Smoke.com if you're Canadian!!



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

OUCH!!!! I recently made a $115US order that ended up coming to *$285* !! (I cancelled it needless to say). They do NOT mark as 'gift' (AtlanticCigar.com does!) and for some reason they want you to *pre-pay* the duties !! Why I have no idea - usually the mailman puts a slip in your mail box saying you have to pay duty when you pick it up.

Here's the damage (also read the crap about you having to email a statement of your credit card to them beforehand !!) :



> We do ship to Canada and here are the guidelines;
> 
> · Orders must ship to the billing address
> · All orders ship via UPS
> ...


Hope this msg saves some of my fellow Canucks a big waste of their time.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow! Pre Paid duty to a company in the US that needs to be paid to the Canadian Govt? That's truly bizarre! Dont know how they work but I wouldnt touch that with a ten foot pole as duties are the responsibility of the resident of the country charging them, as most retailers state quite rightly in their T&Cs.:dunno:


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

There's something to be said for smuggling


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. They have always been one of my favorites online.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

socialism sux azz.
be it Cans, Amexicans, Frenchy whatever.

tea party, people.

throw gubments out of office every chance you get.


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

Probably better if you found out first their policy before you ordered.
"To place an international order, please contact our Customer Service Department at (US country code here)-610-559-7000 (Ext. 112) or email us at [email protected] and one of our representatives will be happy to assist you."


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Putting aside for a second to whom you're paying the duties, that's just plain ridiculous how much more you pay on top of the cigar price. For some of us though, Famous Smoke is a wonderful option and others, it isn't beneficial to use.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Wow! Pre Paid duty to a company in the US that needs to be paid to the Canadian Govt? That's truly bizarre! Dont know how they work but I wouldnt touch that with a ten foot pole as duties are the responsibility of the resident of the country charging them, as most retailers state quite rightly in their T&Cs.:dunno:


I agree, the responsibilty is on the rcipient. Companies should stay out of it.

I have heard something similar with companies shipping other products. It seems the money is paid to the shipping company, who pay all duties when the truck crosses the border. My understanding is it makes for a much speedier delivery.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Tariffs at its best! Welcome to the UN Empire.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I would think there are internet order cigar companies in Canada, no? Especially ones without embargoes to certain islands.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

zenbamboo said:


> I would think there are internet order cigar companies in Canada, no? Especially ones without embargoes to certain islands.


It's illegal to ship tobacco products from province to province there, so I doubt it.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Man, that's messed up! No love for the leaf in Canada I guess.


----------



## FamousGary (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Y'all - I spoke to our Customer Service Rep in shipping and like it or not, we're going "by the book," which is why foreign customers are asked to pay the duty in advance. Some companies get around this by shipping via snail mail, but Canadian Customs is also wise to this. I/we agree that to have to pay all that additional duty cost is atrocious, but we want to stay in business, so, better we cover our butt at the point of sale than have to deal with _The Law_ later. G~


----------



## FamousGary (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Y'all - I spoke to our Customer Service Rep in shipping and like it or not, we're going "by the book," which is why foreign customers are asked to pay the duty in advance. Some companies get around this by shipping via snail mail, but Canadian Customs is also wise to this. I/we agree that to have to pay all that additional duty cost is atrocious, but we want to stay in business, so, better we cover our butt at the point of sale than have to deal with _The Law_ later. 
G~


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Jake, I have to play the Devil's Advocate here. Did you speak to customer service prior to ordering? When I called them they were very up front about how they ship to Canada. They use UPS and the brokerage fee (including duties and such) are added to the total. There is no "Getting around the duties."

You have the option to set up an account and have it mailed to an US address to avoid paying the duties, but I don't think it's fair that you slag Famous Smokes for something that is out of their control. I have ordered from Famous on many occasions and my packages have *ALWAYS*  been packaged well and delivered without any problems.

I don't agree with CBSA high taxation rate but if you want to play the game, you have to assume the risks. layball:


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

i remember calling them way back. once they said they shipped UPS i ended it.. Not because id have to pay duties and brokerage.. but because UPS is a ripoff. Not willing to use them. No matter the cost.
And just to make sure here.. If they shipped USPS and it was marked as Cigars it would (or at least should) be assessed at customs and id pay the duties when i pick up from my post office.. No? But they will not do that either.. That to me makes no sense.

Regardless there are many other companies out there that people order from. 

as far as the shipping across provinces in Canada. the other dude is right. they do not allow it. But there still are Internet cigar shops. these provinces are pretty big. lol.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Strange that they want you to pay them and already have the fees/duty set.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that bro, I've avoided UPS/Fedex for quite a few years, last time they charged me $20 on a $5 usb stick. 

since you're located so close to the border you should really set up a mailbox in buffalo or something


----------



## FamousGary (Jan 9, 2008)

My Boss felt that my remarks on this subject deserved a more detailed explanation, so please read his remarks below.
~GK

"It may seem as if we are collecting for the Canadian government, when in fact we are being invoiced by UPS. It is _their_ organization that is actually paying the Canadian government. Shipping via USPS can get some packages through under the radar. I simply choose not to engage in this practice, and shipping via USPS is fraught with problems.

Moreover, we pay the broker (UPS) the duty when the cigar crosses the border. We are collecting in advance to get our money back from UPS. Many years ago we sent packages to Canada undeclared as tobacco. As the volume increased, packages were being intercepted, the customer would refuse the package, not wanting to pay the duty, and we would get stuck for the outbound and return shipping. This happened more and more frequently, so we had to change course.

We are against high tobacco taxes whether it be here in Pennsylvania or anywhere else in the world. So we made a business decision to continue to ship internationally, and the customer knows upfront what the downside is and whether to accept the stated amount.

Finally, it's true that some smaller firms will attempt to conceal the fact that they are shipping cigars into Canada and the consumer will temporarily benefit, but I have chosen as a company to not engage in this practice."

Arthur Zaretsky
President
Famous Smoke Shop-PA, Inc.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

FamousGary said:


> My Boss felt that my remarks on this subject deserved a more detailed explanation, so please read his remarks below.
> ~GK
> 
> "It may seem as if we are collecting for the Canadian government, when in fact we are being invoiced by UPS. It is _their_ organization that is actually paying the Canadian government. Shipping via USPS can get some packages through under the radar. I simply choose not to engage in this practice, and shipping via USPS is fraught with problems.
> ...


Your not alone many companies that ship Cuban Cigars are doing the same thing. Way too many confiscations and people refusing packages, nobody is in business to loose money.
The only way to get around it is ship to a friend in the states let him send you the package.
I used to do it for people i met on herfs and became friends with.
Whatever you decide Famous is a great company to do business with.


----------



## FamousGary (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Tony,
Just showed your remarks to Arthur who wanted to pass along his thanks.
G~


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

d_day said:


> It's illegal to ship tobacco products from province to province there, so I doubt it.


It's completely legal, it's just taxed to high hell though.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

through canada post it is not legal


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

3.2

Tobacco

Tobacco products are non-mailable unless:

* the shipments are intra provincial (within province only)
* the shipment is between manufacturers and retailers or between retailers. These items can only be shipped by Customers using Electronic Shipping Tools (EST) and selecting the “PROOF OF AGE (18 or 19)” option
* the product is a replacement product (free of charge) mailed by a manufacturer to a consumer
* the person is otherwise exempted by the regulations
* they are imported in limited quantities for personal consumption and meet the requirements of the Canada Border Services Agency’s enforcement of the Tobacco Act.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

In case it wasn't mentioned already, I don't believe Zodiac meant his comments in a negative manner. In his situation and from his own personal experience, using Famous Smoke will mean that he still has to pay any duties on his cigars. Famous Smokes has great pricing and fast shipping but they play by the rules. This is because of their own experience as a online retailer that is continually expanding through the loyalty of their customer base. However, if other e-tailers want to skirt the laws of international trade, then they do so at their own peril and financial losses. Bottomline? Zodiac needs to do what is best for his interests and Famous Smokes needs to do what is best for their interests.


----------

